# Christmas Special!!! Boat Slip, Launching,Dry Slip



## Destiny Marina (May 23, 2011)

@@@@@ DESTINY MARINA >>>> 850-261-2469 



-Almost 9 acres and 1500ft. of waterfront!! Security gate with codes!!!



*-Wet slip docks = 125.00 call for inf.* 



*-Dry docks = $40.00 a month.call for inf.*



-Yearly for launching only>>>> $200.00 
That is .55 aday.... The 1st. 10 ppl. 



*No launch fee...* 


LOCATED AT: 4820 McMillan Rd. Milton,Fl 32583
Call us>>> 850-261-2469 Thank You !!!!!


----------

